# 2006 Fuji Roubaix Pro



## hawk57 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a friend who wants to sell me this bike for $1,000. Is this a fair price?


----------



## hawk57 (Jul 17, 2008)

I know it has less that 500 miles.


----------



## Rastaman (May 12, 2008)

The MSRP on a brand new one is around $1450 so you may be able to negotiate down a bit more.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Offer $800 and go from there.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

Ive seen them brand new at performance for $1000 and thats not counting the 10% back in points with a membership card. My friend test rode one and said the frame was way too flexy so he bought a specialized.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

LBS has them brand new (08's) for $1200. "Friend", huh?


----------



## hawk57 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have never owned a road bike before. I have been riding my mountain bike about 20 miles a day and really enjoy it. I thought I would ask some people with knowledge before making a purchase. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

FWIW... I know this is an old thread, but I just bought my 08 Roubaix Pro for $799 + tax. My local dealer said they would have matched it, but they did not have my size in stock and there were no more 08's to order. They would have sold me a present year model for $850... maybe this pricing info will help those who may also be interested in this bike. For $800, I think I got a whole lot of bike. I believe dealer cost is a bit over $700 for these bikes. 

I rode many bikes and it came down to the Roubaix Pro and the regular Team model... I honestly liked the feel of the Roubaix Pro better. Will post more after I get some more seat time on it.


----------

